# Mountain Dragons



## Dragondust (May 27, 2013)

Just started this one...was wondering what you think of what I have so far...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Before I answer, how old are you?


----------



## Dragondust (May 27, 2013)

just said:


> Before I answer, how old are you?


Why would that make a difference? I am an adult though...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Dragondust said:


> Why would that make a difference? I am an adult though...


The difference is that I wouldn't have been so harsh on a child.


----------



## Dragondust (May 27, 2013)

just said:


> The difference is that I wouldn't have been so harsh on a child.


Hey...!! Don't be harsh on me ....I'm new! :devil:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Then don't post unskilled work and ask what we think about it. I refuse to blow sunshine up your siirt.


----------



## Dragondust (May 27, 2013)

just said:


> Then don't post unskilled work and ask what we think about it. I refuse to blow sunshine up your siirt.


No need to take offense.. I was joking around with you... way to welcome new people...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't worry. I took no offense. It's obviously a joke. Now, let's see some of your art.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

And then there's Just! Don't let him get under your skin. He is very honest and to the point and also a very good artist. I've come to enjoy it  He'll probably hate me for saying this.

I think your off to a good start and I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Dragondust (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Dragondust (May 27, 2013)

finished it!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool! Love the mountains and mist. The mountains remind me of Georgia O'Keeffe style.


----------

